# Search in the Great White North



## renrambo (Sep 1, 2014)

So I have been taking my time, still haven't placed an order. Thought I found a legit website and then I realized any websites aren't worth my time. I've been looking through all kinds of forums trying to learn as much as I can. Any website is a scam or bunk gear. A real connect won't accept credit card. I need to find someone who has a countermail account or an email encrypting account. They will only accept cash or western union. Anyways I'm a Canadian and I thought I found a legit guy, but he hasn't replied in 11 days...
Let me know thoughts


----------



## Maijah (Sep 1, 2014)

My thoughts are you should not make posts like this ^^^^


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 1, 2014)

He's desperate, he doesn't care....
But you see how easy it is to get scammed.....when their trying to get your money they're your best friends in the world
Once they suckered you in and received it....well u see what happens


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 1, 2014)

Honestly dude i think your some 16yr old kid....the way yoy carry yourself on this forum is childish
4m the 1st time u signed up constantly asking for "gyms" in canada when your real (obvious) motive was soliciting for a source....Hopefully this will be another lesson for you and show u what the results of being to eager can lead to


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 1, 2014)

Wth are you talking about triniMontana...

Nothing happened?  Slimey sponge bob guy said he needs to find a countermail guy....he tried making contact with the terrorists and they have not replied in 11days.  Doesnt mean he was scammed.  Did the slimey guy send funds?  Then id call scam.
No lesson learned yet.

Carry on. Ill be back. Have to pick up fried chicken from popeyes.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)

Op, why don't you go join a Canadian board and leave us alone eh


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 1, 2014)

renrambo said:


> so i have been taking my time, still haven't placed an order. Thought i found a legit website and then i realized any websites aren't worth my time. I've been looking through all kinds of forums trying to learn as much as i can. Any website is a scam or bunk gear. A real connect won't accept credit card. I need to find someone who has a countermail account or an email encrypting account. They will only accept cash or western union. Anyways i'm a canadian and i thought i found a legit guy, but he hasn't replied in 11 days...
> Let me know thoughts



take off, eh!


----------



## shenky (Sep 1, 2014)

How old are you, sport?


----------



## renrambo (Sep 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> How old are you, sport?



First of all 22 and thank you all for ripping on me. Of course I am eager to find a source. I am not funding terrorism, if you have followed me at all I've gone through 10 guys already cause I'm pretty sure I can tell a scam. I was just looking to get some new names and research further. I just want some gear that isnt bunk or 1000$ for the smallest cycle. And The Canadian board is pretty dead :/
I've been here for a few weeks and still havent placed an order. So I can't be that desperate lol


----------



## shenky (Sep 1, 2014)

renrambo said:


> First of all 22 and thank you all for ripping on me. Of course I am eager to find a source. I am not funding terrorism, if you have followed me at all I've gone through 10 guys already cause I'm pretty sure I can tell a scam. I was just looking to get some new names and research further. I just want some gear that isnt bunk or 1000$ for the smallest cycle. And The Canadian board is pretty dead :/
> I've been here for a few weeks and still havent placed an order. So I can't be that desperate lol



I ask because your inability to read the rules and understand what this forum and website is for and not for leads me to believe your maturity level is lower than recommended to use steroids. Your 10 posts asking the same questions is what comes off as desperate.


----------



## renrambo (Sep 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> I ask because your inability to read the rules and understand what this forum and website is for and not for leads me to believe your maturity level is lower than recommended to use steroids. Your 10 posts asking the same questions is what comes off as desperate.



You need 10 posts before you can even pm anyone... so I admit I guess I was a bit spamy at first so I could talk with people. I'm pretty sure maturity has nothing to do with steroid use tho...  The way I look at it is if I can drink and smoke at the age of 19 then I can sure as **** juice. I'm pretty sure the Canadian board is censored too so thats why I posted here.


----------



## shenky (Sep 1, 2014)

renrambo said:


> You need 10 posts before you can even pm anyone... so I admit I guess I was a bit spamy at first so I could talk with people. I'm pretty sure maturity has nothing to do with steroid use tho...  The way I look at it is if I can drink and smoke at the age of 19 then I can sure as **** juice. I'm pretty sure the Canadian board is censored too so thats why I posted here.



I don't agree with your perspective. But I'll tell you what, I'll tell you the secret everyone's been holding from you....


 Patience.


Running around desperate for a legit source, asking this person and that person is almost guaranteed to get you scammed one way or another. At 22, losing a grand would destroy you. 

But this forum is not for finding a source. No one is here to point you in the right direction.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just fly to Mexico. Insert insane amounts of vials into your rectal cavity and fly back. Problem solved.


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 1, 2014)

At least u know to stay away from websites to order


----------



## renrambo (Sep 2, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Just fly to Mexico. Insert insane amounts of vials into your rectal cavity and fly back. Problem solved.



If I can't find a connect within 5 years I'm moving down there for when I'm on cycle


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 2, 2014)

renrambo said:


> If I can't find a connect within 5 years I'm moving down there for when I'm on cycle



If you can't find a connect in 5 years you're doing it wrong.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 2, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> If you can't find a connect in 5 years you're doing it wrong.



Lol...he's already doing it wrong


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 2, 2014)

how would he be 'on cycle' if he can't find a 'connect' (in five years)


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy ****!! I can't read apparently and now it looks like I'm crazy saying random shit.. still can't edit posts so, disregard that post.. womp woommpp


----------

